# [SOLVED]  Compaq EVO D510 bleibt bei hal.....

## cng

hallo miteinander

mein pc bleibt bei halt, reboot oder init 0 stehen und freiert ein.

nach dem punkt >remounting remaining filesystem readonly...<

werden sehr viele module wie z.b ieee1394 aufgelistet und anschliessend

steht >code: bad eip value pid: 19902, comm: halt not tainted (2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #1) evo d510 sff<

leider konnte ich die daten nicht in ein log schreiben.

ich habe gentoo letzte woche mit gentoo-sources und genkernel 3.6.30-r8 installiert.

ich habe dann den kernel deinstalliert und neu installiert, leider ohne erfolg.

leider fand ich auch keine entsprechende infos im web.

ich weiss nun nicht ob es an den bioseinstellungen liegt, am kernel selber oder evt. an 

den einträgen cflags....

```
CFLAGS=" -2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=" -2 -march=i686 -pipe"
```

hat jemand eine idee? gibts hier evt. die möglichkeit dies in ein log zu schreiben?

mit halt > fehler.log funktionierts leider nicht..

merci für eure hilfe

lg

michael

----------

## firefly

die "-2" in den CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sieht komisch aus. Ich kenne keine gcc option die nur aus einer Zahl besteht.

entferne diesen Eintrag und übersetze das ganze system neu.

----------

## cng

hi firefly, merci für dein post

ich habe da nen 2 linke finger fehler gemacht, ich habe in der make.conf die -02 drin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cng

hallo allerseits

ich habe gentoo-sources und alle files zu genkernel entfernt und danach neu installiert.

nun funktioniert es..

----------

